
The rail line operated by children - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170502-the-rail-line-operated-by-children
======
barking
It makes me feel a little nostalgic for the time of communism. They weren't
religious but believed they could create a sort of heaven on earth. The
reality was anything but, as we know. But this example is uplifting.

